# The Cook 12/1



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It doesn't really grab the attention of a Barwon heads kingie hunt, or codding the Yarra...but if anyones after a quickie tommorrow AM I'm on a bait collect and see what's about mooch at the Cook at first light in the morning. Planning to be off water by 11am, and may work my way opposite of my usual run and away from the city, and then loop back towards the pier just before towelling down. All welcome, 5 to 10knts Sth slop and a dropping tide.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Good luck on the hunt Poddy. Careful towelling down there mate you know what the locals are like :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

lookin to be a nice morning on the water poddy, hope something pickles ya interest ...

gonna be down the peninsula way, without the yak unfortunatly but might get a bit of snorkling in if theres time 8)


----------

